#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Что такое колебимая и неколебимая карма?

## Сергей П.

Здравствуйте!
поясните пожалуйста, что такое колебимая карма?
В Ламриме Цонкапы (помню) вроде бы говорилось что колебимая может стать как причиной рождения в мире богов сферы желаний, так и рождения в низших мирах. А неколебимая - это карма созданная с высоким уровнем сосредоточения и что она причина рождения во всех более высоких сферах (дхьянах), куда без высокой концентрации не попасть (прошу прощения если что-то путаю).
Получается, что разница только в привязанности или её отсутствии.
моя версия, что колебимая карма - это позитивные действия созданные с привязанностью (доброта смешанная с привязанностью), поэтому они с одной стороны позитивны и ведут вверх, с другой у этих отпечатков есть негативная часть и если она окажется сильнее, то может повести вниз (может быть, от этой привязанности возникает гнев или может и не обязательно, может она сама по себе негативна и тянет вниз тоже). Поэтому она не очень стабильна.
Как это правильно понять?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> поясните пожалуйста, что такое колебимая карма?


Стремление углубить дхьяну.




> моя версия, что колебимая карма - это позитивные действия созданные с привязанностью


К "колебимым" относят все дурные действия и некоторые хорошие (те, что с чувственной привязанностью).

----------

Сергей П. (22.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здравствуйте!
> поясните пожалуйста, что такое колебимая карма?


неизменяемая карма — это вот что. Если [практикующий] преодолел стремление к внешним чувственным наслаждениям и вкушает лишь радость пребывания в состоянии однонаправленной концентрации, то обретает божественное рождение в мирах от первой до третьей дхьяны. Если же он отказался и от блаженных переживаний, вызванных однонаправленной концентрацией, то карма, созданная усилиям пребывания в переживании [одной лишь] равностности станет причиной рождения в мирах четвертой дхьяны и выше.
Благая и неблагая карма в равной мере создают причины рождения в мире желаний (камалоке), и их результат является неопределенным. Например, вы можете оказаться в бардо и уже направляться к рождению в одном из адов, но благодаря выполнению вашим гуру особых ритуалов или применению методов тантры это состояние бардо может окончиться рождением в более высоких мирах. 
...
Теперь расскажу о карме, ввергающей в рождение в высших мирах. Предположим, вы уже накопили карму, ведущую к рождению в мире первой дхьяны. Эта карма не может измениться на карму рождения во второй или в какой-нибудь еще дхьяне. Вот почему такая карма называется неизменяемой. В Абхидхармакоше говорится:

Благая карма может привести к рождению в мире желаний.
Но карма рождения в более высоких мирах является неизменяемой.
Она называется неизменяемой в силу того,
Что созревает лишь в этих высших мирах.
Любая карма, накопленная не в связи с тремя основами пути может стать только причиной рождения в сансаре, а карма, созданная в сочетании с отречением от трех миров [сансары] может стать причиной лишь для освобождения. Когда вы избегаете мирской жизни ради практики Дхармы, но при этом делаете это без должного отречения и прочих [аспектов трех основ пути], то даже если при этом вы долго медитируете в одиночестве в состоянии полного медитативного погружения, это в лучшем случае приведет вас к рождению на уровне одной из дхьян в мире форм или мире без форм. Вот почему для правильной практики Дхармы совершенно необходимо получить безошибочные наставления.

Пабонгка. _Комментарии на ламрим_

----------

Legba (22.01.2014), Pema Sonam (22.01.2014), Алексей Л (26.05.2014), Влад К (22.01.2014), Дубинин (21.01.2014), Ильят (26.05.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Нея (21.01.2014), Нико (21.01.2014), Сергей П. (22.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И кстати, об изменяемой карме:

Благая и неблагая кармы в равной мере создают причины рождения в мире желаний (камалоке), но их результат не является полностью определенным. Например, вы можете оказаться в бардо и уже направляться к рождению в одном из адов, но благодаря выполнению вашим гуру особых ритуалов или применению методов тантры это состояние бардо может окончиться рождением в более высоких мирах. Дром Ринпоче сказал:

Если бы все жители Радренга хранили свои обеты мирянина неповрежденными, эти корни благих заслуг после смерти кого-нибудь из них оказывали бы большую помощь умершему.
Другими словами, поскольку все эти миряне имели бы одинаковое достояние в виде накопленных благих заслуг, это могло бы оказывать поддержку тем из них, кто уже умер и находится в промежуточном состоянии между предыдущим и новым рождением.

Интересная мысль о чисто духовном взаимном влиянии людей на карму.

----------

Legba (22.01.2014), Влад К (22.01.2014), Дубинин (21.01.2014), Ильят (26.05.2014), Нико (21.01.2014), Сергей П. (22.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Респект переводчику)

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Сергей Хос (21.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

Да, респект, большое спасибо!

----------


## Сергей П.

похоже, что всё зависит от степени концентрации внимания с которым совершается какое либо действие (карма). Чем выше внимание, тем меньше карма будет колебаться, потому что эмоции, которые вкладываются в поступок, в них всё меньше сожаления о сделанном, и каких-то сомнений, чего-то что могло бы помешать проявиться данной карме, и она становится однонаправленной. Если поступок совершается с негативными эмоциями, при большом внимании, то будет практически неколебимая карма рождения в низших мирах. Если из добрых побуждений - так же. С шаматхой вся карма, похоже, будет неколебимой.
Т.е. колеблется, если эмоции человека колеблются. Например он должен защищать кого-то, но нет выбора, для этого ему придётся причинить какой-то вред другому человеку. Его мотивация - не вредить, а защитить, но всё равно он будет чувствовать и гнев тоже. И хотя в этом поступке негативной части гораздо меньше чем хорошей, но карма получается колебимая, больше шансов что проявится хорошая её сторона, но если наоборот, та плохая, можно родиться в низших мирах.

----------


## Кузьмич

Если сделал что-то, а тебя это не колебает - значит, неколебимая. Колебает если - значит, колебимая.

"Но не будем мы о нем вспомина-а-ать.
Дворник старый - молодым вперед шагать" (С)

----------

Алик (28.05.2014), Влад К (01.06.2014), Сергей П. (29.05.2014)

----------


## Алик

"Давным-давно в Китае Шестой Патриарх проходил однажды между двух монахов, которые спорили о флаге, развевающемся на ветру. Один монах говорил: «Двигается флаг». Второй монах говорил: «Двигается ветер». Шестой Патриарх сказал: «Вы оба не правы. Это не флаг и не ветер. Это ваш ум двигается»." http://www.kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/143.html
На мой взгляд, то же можно сказать и о карме. Если ум неподвижен, откуда взяться карме? А вот , когда подвижен, тогда и начинаются всякие колебания).

----------

Николя (10.07.2015), Сергей П. (29.05.2014)

----------

